# Rifle scope for 5-600 yards?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I recently bought a 7mm and would like to get out to about 500-600 yards accurately. I don't really care to go past that. I like Vortex optics but wouldn't mind getting something else too. I'm hoping not to spend more than $500, what scopes would you recommend?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

5-600 isn't all that far for most scopes. Are you wanting a mil-dot or BDC reticle?

I've enjoyed my Nikon Monarch 3 4x-12x with BDC, as well as my Leupold VX-3 4x-16x but it doesn't have the mil-dots on the lens. If I did it over I'd get the mil-dot reticle.

One of my AR's has a 4-18 Bushnell that is also very clear and allows for good zoom levels.

I'd think that as long as you get something with a first focal plane reticle, in at least 12x you'd be in good shape. BDC can be helpful as long as you know what each dot represents for your specific load.

All those mentioned above you could likely get for under your price range. I also recommend either Leupold dovetails or DNZ one piece mounts.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

For a hunting rifle scope and that caliber of rifle I'd go with a 3x9 42 mm with mill dots. Pick the brand you want at your set price limit and you can't go wrong with any of them 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm setting my .25-06 up for that range and went with a Leupold VX3 4.5x14 40mm with just duplex crosshairs. 

It has been doing the job quite nicely on targets so far out to 600 yards with a 250 yard zero and I plan on using it on my Utah general deer hunt before I head to Arizona for a coues deer hunt this December.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What are your thoughts on the Vortex Diamondback HP 4-16x42mm with a BDC reticle?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like my vortex scope

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't get one with a BDC or mil dots. Unless you want to use it for ranging then I'd get mil dots. Get one with 1-MOA stadia lines for ranging, parallax adjustment and dial-up turrets. There's plenty out there for under $500.

Here's a couple to look at. They may not have all the features you want but they have the most important ones, turrets you can adjust with your fingers and parallax adjustment.
I have a couple of the Vortexs and I really like them. I just wish they had 1-MOA sub-tension reticles. They make adjusting after a missed shot so much easier. 
http://www.samplelist.com/Vortex-6-24x50-Viper-HS-T-30mm-Rifle-Scope-DEMO-A-P98830.aspx
http://www.samplelist.com/SWFA-SS-3-15x42-Tactical-Rifle-Scope-DEMO-A-P98774.aspx
http://www.samplelist.com/Nikon-3-12x42-Monarch-3-Riflescope-DEMO-A-P96831.aspx


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> What are your thoughts on the Vortex Diamondback HP 4-16x42mm with a BDC reticle?


I have that scope on my 300wsm. 
It is great and for the money it's hard to beat.
Also have it on my sons 7mm-08. 
With v-plex 
It comes with a long sun shield that works great. 
We used on elk hunt last year I really like them. 
They are 1 in tube scopes but I don't notice any difference 
I have shot out to 800 yards on targets with it. Animals at 350. I don't see a problem at 500 
Should work great. 
I have a Nikon monarch series on my 308 and I prefer the vortex over it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> What are your thoughts on the Vortex Diamondback HP 4-16x42mm with a BDC reticle?


I've had the same scope (with regular crosshairs) on my favorite 300Wby for years and it's been a great scope and never failed me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Pick up the Leupold Mark AR 3x9. The scope comes with a BDC dial for 5.56/223, is well built, and is well within your price range. Figure out the ballistics for your load and order a custom knob from Leupold for around $60.00. 

For less than $500.00 you will have a tough-as-nails scope with a custom dial comp system that will handle 500 yards easy. 

I built this exact set up for my Whelen and can abuse the 18" plate at 600 with ease. -----SS


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> What are your thoughts on the Vortex Diamondback HP 4-16x42mm with a BDC reticle?


i have one and like it a lot. not too heavy, good glass and still easy enough to adjust elevation if you want to be more precise than just using the dots.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm not a fan of BDC reticles. Way too much variation in various loads for them to be accurate. Get a good Milrad or MOA reticle. It will be significantly more accurate than relying on the BDC.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Diamondback HP. It is smaller and lighter than the Vipers, and has the same glass. I also like that you can use the LRBC on the Vortex website to print a chart for your load and reticle. It has parallax adjustment on the side, so it is easy to get to. The 1" tube lets you use the (expensive) rings that come with your Ruger or CZ, or let you use the less expensive ones on your other guns.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 5, 2016)

I managed to pick up Nikon Monarch MCE 2 5-10x56 with light and bulletdrop compensator for $500. It was a demo model they wanted to get rid as they were getting the new Monarch 3, 5 and 7 series to replace them. Awsome scope, maybe you're able to pick it up somewhere though maybe 10x magnification is a bit too little for those ranges?


----------

